# Semi Long hair?



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

What exactly is a semi long hair? Does it just have scattered long hairs insted of a full coat of long hairs?


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

I have 2. Their coat is slightly longer than the normal one. But they also have longer wispy guard hairs randomly all over their bodies.


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Ok I have a doe that I noticed has long hairs throughout her coat so she is probably a semi long hair.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Semi longhair is a made up term, genetically they are either longhaired or they are not. How well they show the long hair off is a combination of selective breeding, coat colour and body size (the fur looks longer on smaller mice!).


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

So basicly a semi long hair mouse is one that is geneticlly long haired but it doesn't show up like it should?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep, got it in one


----------

